# Messerschmitt Me 209



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the Messerschmitt Me 209 built from the Huma 1/72 scale kit.

Had this a/c been mass produced instead of the late model 109s the P-51 Mustang would not have had nearly as many victories in combat over Germany in 1944/45.




























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Goegreous as always!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

This is the first Huma kit I have built and found it to be rather poor fitting in areas, and the Huma Me 309 that I am working on now also has its fit problems, for what I paid for these kits I expected them to fit a little than they do. But they do look O.K. when they are built and painted.
I have the Huma kits of the Ju 288, Ta 283, Me 263, and Ju 128 in my stash and early next year plan on doing the Ta 283 when my Revell He 162 is finished.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a lot of Huma too (just not _built _ones ). Their later products got better, but yeah, the early ones had some problems.

I have a 1/48 Classic Resin Airframes 209 in my stable:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me209a.html


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Beautiful job on the plane. What's the story on Huma? How long have they been around and what's their product line?(just planes or other subjects too)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Far as I've seen Huma only makes German WWII planes, but a fair selection of them. Mostly the experimentals and paper projects, but some operational lightplanes and gliders too.

Here's their product line at Squadron.com.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay, yeah I get the Squadron flyers and have bought a few things from them. I do see a bunch of names of kit makers I am unfamiliar with, most I guess are European or Asian made.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron carries a lot of obscure Czech and Russian kitmakers.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks NUM11BLADE!

John,
Most of my Huma kits look the same except for the Ju 288, it must be one of their new mold kits. I also have the Focke-Wulf Triebflugal and Me 609 kits, the Me 609 looks like a b***h to build but yet I feel lucky that Huma decided to kit this a/c. It is unlikely that it would be kitted by any other company.
It would have been cool if Huma had chosen to kit the production version of the Ju 287 instead of one of the early prototypes.

BTW, I looked at your Me 209 and its really cool!

Another Me 209 pic...










Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A couple of the Huma kits come with a tiny sprue of very tiny, very detailed plastic parts made with some exclusive hi-pressure plastic molding system. It's how they did the cockpit detail on this one:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/dfs228.html

Don't know it they bothered to keep that technique on later kits.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,

My Me 209 kit DID have some very finely molded parts on a separate sprue but it was a very brittle plastic. But with the thick canopy not much can be seen through it on the finished model so having some fine detailed cockpit parts is pointless, instead they should have included a d/f and pitot tube.

Agentsmith


----------

